# Using a pull behind core aerator



## kthatcher (Mar 6, 2007)

I own a Snapper LT200 Lawn Tractor with 18.5 HP and would like to try using a pull behind plug or core aerator. Previously, I have only used the powered kind made by Blue Bird that you rent and walk behind. 
I am wondering what experience others have had with these and how effective they are at removing soil plugs.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

kt,

They work well, though the moisture of the soil and the amount of weight you need are variables you need to pay close attention to. I have a JD plug aerator and it's well made and does a good job. Others have had good luck with Brinley and other brands. For something you use twice a year, it doesn't have to be built like a tank.


----------



## kthatcher (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi JD Fanatic, thank you for the information! I wanted to ask if you have used weights with your aerator, and if so, what amount and kind? Thanks again!


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

kt,

I can fit 5 John Deere suitcase weights inside the tray of my aerator. They weigh 45#'s each. I do pull it with a 4WD CUT tractor though, but think your Snapper would handle it just fine.


----------

